# Official Specktra Contest! Enter to win a six month subscription to Scentbird



## JenniferO (Dec 5, 2014)

Our friends at Scentbird are excited to give away a 6-month subscription of Designer Perfume to a member of the Specktra community!  It's really easy to enter!




The 6 month subscription is worth $90!

  All you have to do to enter is leave a response to this thread telling us YOUR favorite scent - whether it's a perfume, or a food, or just the smell of winter!

  Don't forget to check out Scentbird here.  Then, stop by their Facebook page here and Like them!





Here's how Scentbird works if you're interested in learning more:

- Just $14.95 a month gets you a 30-day supply of the designer perfume of your choice right to your door. 
- You select from 350+ top Designer fragrances (Chloe, Gucci, Dolce & Gabbana, etc).  
- Receive 0.3oz/ 8ml spray, enough perfume to apply daily for one whole month! (about the size of a roller ball- much more than just a sample). The perfume comes in a sleek purse spray that's fun to show off and easy to carry. 


Check out the fine print here


----------



## ellemarie (Dec 5, 2014)

Amouage Dia


----------



## MakeUpGodess (Dec 5, 2014)

I love any Dior perfumes. They smell elegant, classy, and make me feel put together. 

  Thank you for free giveaway!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 5, 2014)

===


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 5, 2014)

Hmmm favourite scent? Probably the smell of fresh laundry! Especially if I'm outside on a cold winter day and it's coming out of the house exhaust (shhh I know it sounds weird, but it's warm and smells so good!)


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 5, 2014)

Chanel Chance Parfum!!


----------



## katieanne (Dec 6, 2014)

Dior J'Adore


----------



## QueenofMakeUp12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Clinique Happy is my favorite perfume. 
  I would love to learn more about ScentBird and this contest. Can you explain further? Is it a free contest? Do you just enter by responding with your favorite perfume?
  Thanks


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 6, 2014)

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 6, 2014)

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet and also the smell of winter.


----------



## leetskywalker (Dec 6, 2014)

Currently it's dolce & gabanna pour femme, also love the smell of freshly baked peach cobbler!


----------



## sosandie (Dec 6, 2014)

My favorite scent is Balenciaga florabotanica.


----------



## beautyescape (Dec 6, 2014)

Lancome Tresor Midnight Rose


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Dec 6, 2014)

My favorite is Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot. I love all the sweet Comptoir fragrances.


----------



## Cookiemownster (Dec 7, 2014)

i love dolce & gabbana's light blue and Clinique Happy


----------



## AACJMOM (Dec 7, 2014)

I love the smell of Guilty by Gucci and the smell of fresh popped popcorn.


----------



## VelvetLips (Dec 7, 2014)

Elie Saab Le Parfum Eau de Parfum by Elie Saab


----------



## glfds05 (Dec 8, 2014)

Pleasures by Estee Lauder


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 8, 2014)

Chance Eau Tendre by Chanel


----------



## brunettespylove (Dec 8, 2014)

tough choice but at the moment i've been in love with chloe original


----------



## Leah Monet (Dec 8, 2014)

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## mercede466 (Dec 8, 2014)

this is hard....but my favorite is vera wang princess!


----------



## terrie86 (Dec 8, 2014)

My Favorite Is PERRY ELLIS 360 But In All Honesty I Would Wear And Try Any Perfumes Especially If They Have A CUTE BOTTLE Design I know That Sounds Weird But I Love the Cute/Different Perfume Bottles I COLLECT Them Now!


----------



## Trigger (Dec 8, 2014)

It depends on the time of the year for me. Summer/Spring i like fresh clean, fruity i.e. Armani aqua di gio, Bond no 9 mandison square garden. Fall/Winter still floral but gentle more sexy like Pleasures, or bright cyrstal or dolce the one.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Dec 8, 2014)

Diptyque Volutes or Guerlain Tonka Imperiale


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Dec 8, 2014)

Flowerbomb!


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 9, 2014)

Chanel coco noir  And most recently  tom ford vevlet orchid


----------



## KimberMoon (Dec 9, 2014)

I love Dior perfumes, but my favorite of all time is the old school, nearly impossible to find Dolce Vita.


----------



## dgeorge29 (Dec 9, 2014)

Creed Royal Water, Gucci Envy Me and the one scent that I ALWAYS get compliments on Body by Victoria (Victoria's Secret)


----------



## makeba (Dec 9, 2014)

I love the soft scent of Amber. Its sooo sexy


----------



## Trinity (Dec 9, 2014)

Toughie! Generally, clean "green" scents. Lately Lancome Tresor Midnight Rose & Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream.


----------



## michelle79 (Dec 9, 2014)

Vera Wang Glam Princess


----------



## yakusoku (Dec 9, 2014)

D&G light blue!


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 10, 2014)

My favorite is burberry.. just the original burberry. I also love the weekend burberry as well.


----------



## flowerpuppy (Dec 10, 2014)

Hermes Un Jardin en Mediteranee! Ever since reading about it in Fantastic Man it's just stuck in my head.


----------



## MoonLotus1 (Dec 11, 2014)

bvlgari rose essentielle eau de parfum


----------



## Ellen1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Bond No 9 Lexington


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 11, 2014)

Probably YSL *Paris*, roses are my favourite flowers !


----------



## donchica (Dec 12, 2014)

I love Chanel No 5, Coco Mademoiselle. My fave right now is Tom Ford Black Orchid.


----------



## LizzyLuv23 (Dec 15, 2014)

I love the way Viktor&Rolf Flowerbomb perfume smells. It smells so soft and elegant.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Dec 15, 2014)

I have three actually:
  Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
  Chanel Coco Noir and
  my most most most favorite being Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## JulieDiva (Dec 15, 2014)

I love many perfumes, but my favourites are Chanel No5, My Burberry and Hypnotic Poison.


----------



## unbelesprit (Dec 15, 2014)

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle. I get so many compliments on it, especially from guys.


----------



## Peggy Williams (Dec 16, 2014)

Gucci Envy is my favorite fragrance.


----------



## sierrao (Dec 16, 2014)

The smell of fresh soil, like when you open a bag of potting soil and give it a smell. It's a earthy smell, it's the same scent you would get if you are walking around the woods on a drizzly day.


----------



## CarmenK (Dec 17, 2014)

Thierry Mugler Alien, Very sexy scent.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm really into Elizabeth & James Nirvana White and Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh.


----------



## runbarbierun (Dec 17, 2014)

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## Amaryllix (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm crazy about Guerlain Angelique Noire. *__*


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Dec 18, 2014)

My favorite is Covet by Sarah Jessica Parker.


----------



## cheburaha (Dec 18, 2014)

The best smell is always associated with some sweet memories. For me it's Roma by Laura Biagiotti, precious gift from a person I was deeply in love at that time. I remember that smell forever.


----------



## MereBear (Dec 18, 2014)

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 18, 2014)

Dior Midnight Poison is my favorite. So disappointed it's been discontinued.


----------



## telspepper (Dec 18, 2014)

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 18, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Thierry Mugler Alien, Very sexy scent.


O I agree carmen alien is a sexy scent I love that one too


----------



## piqueinthebox (Dec 18, 2014)

I love Chanel Chance!!!


----------



## skeeter62 (Dec 18, 2014)

Anything with Oud, Aoud, Oudh, however you spell it!!


----------



## JenniferO (Dec 19, 2014)

We have our winner!  Using a random number generator, we pulled entry number... 34!!!  Congrats @Tashaboo!!!  Send me a PM so we can connect you with Scentbird to receive your prize!  Thanks to everybody who entered!


----------



## priscilarc (Dec 19, 2014)

Prada Infusion d'Iris EDT


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 19, 2014)

When I first got into fragrance about 8 years ago I went mad on ordering samples and decants trying to understand styles and categories and 'catching up' with the old and modern classics. I was so looking forward to Fracas from all the blog reviews but when I finally purchased it the tuberose was far too overwhelming for me and I couldn't even get my mind around it or understand why someone would want to smell that strong. I tended to favour leathers, tobacco and roses. I did however always love jasmine, any jasmine, from the fun and funky Jasmin et Cigarettes from ELDO to the divine vintage Joy. As my tastes changed and developed my love for jasmine never died and slowly, through this path I started to find tuberose's attractive. When I moved to a much warmer climate I found myself even craving that crazy rich and often grainy flower from the pungent, flesh devouring richness of Malle's Carnal Flower to the sophisticated and elegant Beyond Love By Kilian. And now, I think I'm ready to find some Fracas - and drench myself in it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats @Tashaboo


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 22, 2014)

JenniferO said:


> We have our winner!  Using a random number generator, we pulled entry number... 34!!!  Congrats @Tashaboo!!!  Send me a PM so we can connect you with Scentbird to receive your prize!  Thanks to everybody who entered!


  Sent you the pm


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Congrats @Tashaboo


  Thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Dec 23, 2014)

Way to go @Tashaboo


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 23, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## sosandie (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats @Tashaboo!!!


----------



## MISSRED (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## CCKK (Jan 8, 2015)

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi @CCKK! I'm so glad that you joined the forum! This contest ended a few weeks ago but keep an eye out! We have lots of fun thing in store for you guys!


----------



## MISSRED (Jan 25, 2015)

Hands Down, D & G The One  So sexy!


----------



## CCKK (Jan 25, 2015)

Canycoatedclos I realized this after posting but THANK YOU! Reading is fundamental..lol


----------



## CCKK (Jan 25, 2015)

Congrats Tashaboo


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 25, 2015)

MISSRED said:


> Hands Down, D & G The One  So sexy!


Love it! @MISSRED Keep an eye out for our next contest!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 25, 2015)

CCKK said:


> Canycoatedclos I realized this after posting but THANK YOU! Reading is fundamental..lol


Lol! @CCKK No worries! Keep an eye out for the next contest!


----------



## MISSRED (Jan 26, 2015)

yes, i knew the contest ended but i couldn't resist sharing the d & g!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 26, 2015)

MISSRED said:


> yes, i knew the contest ended but i couldn't resist sharing the d & g!


We love hearing what you guys love! It helps us focus in on what you all want to see next (and add to our own personal collection)


----------



## Tashaboo (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi.. I'm a little concerned cause I haven't heard anything back from anyone???


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 31, 2015)

Tashaboo said:


> Hi.. I'm a little concerned cause I haven't heard anything back from anyone???


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 31, 2015)

@JenniferO Please reach out to @Tashaboo Thanks!


----------

